
Interview with Swaroop C H, Engineering Manager at Helpshift - hithacker
https://www.managersclub.com/interview-with-swaroop-c-h-engineering-manager-at-helpshift/
======
hithacker
Posted this since I thought it was interesting thread for anyone aspiring to
or already playing manager role.

